# Installation von Anjuta schlägt fehl wegen Autogen

## ibaF

Hi,

ich kann hier Anjuta nicht installieren, weil das kompilieren von Autogen abbricht.

Ich habe folgenden BUG-Report gefunden https://bugs.gentoo.org/316583.

Gibt es nun keine Möglichkeit Anjuta zu installieren?

Im Bug-Report wird geraten das Masked-Paket von autogen (autogen-5.10.2_pre1) zu installieren. 

Hat das schon jemand von euch versucht, bzw. eine andere Lösung zu dem Problem gefunden?

Mein System:

Kernel: gentoo-2.6.33-r2 (selbst kompiliert, kein gen-kernel)

Architektur: amd64

DE: gnome (2.28.2)

lg,

Fabi

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Also ich hab das grade eben mal probiert. Bei mir geht das einwandfrei durch.

Ich hab:

AMD64

Gentoo 2.6.33

xfce

Poste doch mal den fehlen den du beim compilieren hast.

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Ansonsten probiere doch auch mal ob es mit 

```
# FEATURES="-ccache" MAKEOPTS="-j1" LC_ALL="C" emerge -av1 sys-devel/autogen

```

durchgehen würde. (sofern noch nicht geschehen)

----------

## ibaF

ersteinmal vielen dank für die hilfe.

da ich relativ neu bei gentoo bin, wollt ich wissen ob ich das:

```
FEATURES="-ccache" MAKEOPTS="-j1" LC_ALL="C" emerge -av1 sys-devel/autogen 
```

direkt in einem Terminal absetzen kann?

ich poste die fehlermeldung gleich wenn ich wieder daheim bin.

ich sitz gerade noch am notebook.

lg,

Fabi

----------

## Max Steel

Das kannst du direkt so im Terminal absetzen richtig.

Diese Struktur setzt ein paar Umgebungsvariablen für diesen einen Befehl und startet den Befehl (emerge -av1 <cat>/<pak>)

----------

## ibaF

leider funktioniert es damit:

```
FEATURES="-ccache" MAKEOPTS="-j1" LC_ALL="C" emerge -av1 sys-devel/autogen 
```

auch nicht.

ich erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> * ERROR: sys-devel/autogen-5.10.1 failed:
> 
>  *   emake failed
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

wenn ich versuche autogen normal (mit den optionen in meiner make.conf) zu installieren, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> * ERROR: sys-devel/autogen-5.10.1 failed:
> 
>  *   emake failed
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

das sind identische Fehlermeldungen.

Soll ich mal das masked paket von autogen testen?

lg,

Fabi

----------

## franzf

Das was du postest ist nicht die Fehlermeldung des Compilers, sondern die Meldung von Portage, dass was fehlgeschlagen ist. Das darfst du auch lesen! Denn da steht, was du posten sollst:

 *Quote:*   

> * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/autogen-5.10.1/temp/build.log'.

 

Am besten bei pastebin einstellen, dann wird der Post nicht zu lang.

----------

## ibaF

@franzf: danke für den Hinweis.

hier die build.log für emerge -av autogen: http://pastebin.com/kWf8u01V

hier die build.log für FEATURES="-ccache" MAKEOPTS="-j1" LC_ALL="C" emerge -av1 sys-devel/autogen: http://pastebin.com/a2mD4Azj

lg,

Fabi

----------

